# Ipad mini 3g - pour quand ?



## aaasurf (24 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous, je me pose deux petite questions :

- Savez vous quand arrivent les ipad wifi + 3g ?
- Savez vous si l'ipad mini sera compatible 4G ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2012)

aaasurf a dit:


> Salut à tous, je me pose deux petite questions :
> 
> - Savez vous quand arrivent les ipad wifi + 3g ?
> - Savez vous si l'ipad mini sera compatible 4G ?
> ...


1°) Pour bientôt... L'iPad 4 3G étant devenu disponible...
2°) Normalement non, en tout cas pas en France, une histoire de fréquences...


----------



## aaasurf (25 Novembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> 1°) Pour bientôt... L'iPad 4 3G étant devenu disponible...
> 2°) Normalement non, en tout cas pas en France, une histoire de fréquences...



Ok, merci pour la réponse. Donc on peut compter sur début décembre pour le mini 3g+wifi ?


----------



## doupold (25 Novembre 2012)

Sur l'Apple store, la livraison est annoncée pour 2 semaines...


----------

